# Other sources of Tannin



## Lost40Vinter (Mar 10, 2011)

Has anyone used some of the other sources for tannin in wine. I am thinking on using a strong tea to get tannin from that. I have heard of oak leaves, tea, and the like. I was just wondering what is the buzz on it?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes you can use tea for tannin. I myself have not but hopefully someone else on here has.


----------



## Tom (Mar 10, 2011)

Grape Skins


----------



## wvbrewer (Mar 10, 2011)

Powdered tannin from you LHBS, but becareful a little goes a long way.


----------



## AlFulchino (Mar 10, 2011)

great point Tom.....what do you think about using skins already pressed and left over from a winery's first press and using that for extra tannin...think its too far gone?


----------



## Lurker (Mar 10, 2011)

If you only want the skins for tannin, must it be wine grap, why not table grape?


----------



## Lost40Vinter (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't have access to grape skins and I am trying to be self-sufficient with out ordering some from my closest supplier, one is 40+ miles away and the other is over 200 miles away. The little bag that I got in the mail the last time I mailordered didn't last too long. I have heard that you can make a strong tea solution. I am planning on making a gallon batch of welches red grape juice wine soon and I was going to make a cup of strong tea for tannin. It will be a gallon batch experiment. I think it should have a different taste than the tannin I got in the mail. I am a tea drinker, so we'll see how it goes.

I had a nother question about what the wvbrewer posted about getting tannin from LHBS. Is the LHBS a Local Home Brew Supply store?


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Mar 11, 2011)

I've been following a thread where someone was making an tea based wine. It seems they were having a tough time getting it to clear. They used tea bags. If it does create issues with clearing, you may be better off with traditional wine tannin additions.


----------



## Brian (Mar 11, 2011)

Lost40Vinter said:


> I had a nother question about what the wvbrewer posted about getting tannin from LHBS. Is the LHBS a Local Home Brew Supply store?



Yes that is what they meant..


----------



## Luc (Mar 12, 2011)

Lost40Vinter said:


> Has anyone used some of the other sources for tannin in wine. I am thinking on using a strong tea to get tannin from that. I have heard of oak leaves, tea, and the like. I was just wondering what is the buzz on it?



If you can get some elderberries (only for a red wine off course) that is a great source of tannin.
Be carefull a bit off eldeberries goes a long way.

Tea is a good choice but only use real tea (not the fruit flavored wannabee teas) preferably black tea.

Luc


----------



## Lost40Vinter (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks Luc. I don't have access to elderberries right now. I ordered some tannin from Midwest and it should be here in a few days. I usually drink a strong black tea anyhow. I am not a fan of the flavored teas. I really like a drink called an "Arnold Palmer". It is 1/2 and 1/2 lemonade and tea. When my Skeeter Pee is done, I thought about some blending experimentation. I have seen a recipe for tea wine and I have some interest in it. It might be the "cat's meow" or a dud. Who knows. I'll have to try it later this summer.


----------



## Lost40Vinter (Mar 16, 2011)

Silly me, I found where I had my tannin stored. I forgot where I placed it. I did start a gallon batch of Welch's red grape wine. I decided to try to use 1 cup of strong brewed tea for tannin anyway to see how it would turn out. I used 2 tea bags and let them steep for 10 minutes while I kept plunging them to aid the brewing. Then I tossed it into the must. I will let everyone know how it turns out when it is done.


----------



## winemanden (Mar 18, 2011)

*Tea Making*

Nit picking time again!

I hope if you're using tea for tannin that you brew it properly. Judging from the few times I've been to USA you don't really know how to brew it over there! Here's how you do it.
1. Put tea or teabag in teapot or mug.
2. Pour on boiling water.
3. Stir and leave to brew to taste.
4. Strain or remove teabag, add milk and, or, sugar, or drink it neat.
5. Enjoy! 

Ahhhhh! That's what you call a good cuppa! 

Just leg pulling folks. Seriously though, adding a teabag to a mug of hot water isn't the same.

Back when I was a young lad, Mum and Dad's house had an old fashioned cast iron range with an oven at the side. When I used to get back late from a night out with the lads & lasses, Dad would be sitting in his rocking chair reading a Zane Grey cowboy book. "Taypots in t'oven," he'd say. By eck if that didn't sober you up then nothing would. There was so much tannin in it that you could stir it with a shiny spoon and it would come out stained dark brown.

Still, tannin is what helps your wine mature. It must have helped preserve me as well. I had my 78th Birthday last Monday.

Thank's for the good wishes from WineMakingTalk.com.
Regards to all, Winemanden.


----------



## Lost40Vinter (Mar 18, 2011)

I usually brew the tea the way you stated, but I was a bit impatient. I like my tea dark with cream and sugar. 
Cheers!


----------



## docanddeb (Mar 20, 2011)

From my experience and reading...

BOILING water should not be poured over tea. I like loose tea and most say to bring the water to 185 degrees or so. Apparently boiling water "bruises" and otherwise hurts the leaves.

So, I keep the water just under the boiling point when pouring it over the tea leaves...

The longer you leave the tea in... the more bitter (tannic) it becomes. For drinking purposes, most people avoid the bitterness. For winemaking, it might be just what you are after.

Many old recipes call for strong tea....

You should be fine!

Debbie


----------

